# hello another newbie here *



## stimpycat (Jun 23, 2007)

hello my names Angela. I've been using this site for the past year, but have only just plucked up the courage to introduce myself!!! I'm 35yrs old. Over the past year i have had 3 failed pgd cycles and am wondering if i can really take any more!! Im so sick of all the ups and downs! Anyway just wanted to say hello really so i wont go on!!!


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hi angela

just wanted to say hello and welcome well done for joining after a year i too quite new had 1 failed IVF starting again july or august. sorry to hear you had 3 failed pgd i dont know how that must feel never been there myself yet. it is so emotional this TTC lark but sure its all worth it in the end.
give yourself hug from me it does get you very down at times but when you pull yourself through you will find the strength to start again especially with support you get from people on FF

take care

anthea


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Angela

Welcome and congratulations on your first FF post.  You've certainly come to the right place for advice and encouragement.

Sorry to hear of your problems ttc, you really have been through the mill.

This is for you   . I've also blown you some bubbles!

Louj x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello and I hope you get all the support you can of here, it is a great site and people who will do their upmost to comfort you when you are down and laugh with you i the good times

Emma xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hello welcome to ff. good luck with your treatment.xx


----------



## stimpycat (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks everybody for your kind replys. it certaintly helps knowing we're not alone.
also want to wish you luck Anthea with your next lot of IVf


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Angela, welcome to Fertility Friends (loving the member name!) 

Sorry to hear you have had so many failed cycles. It's very sould destroyong to go through negative after negative. 
Not sure what tour diagnosis is or what clinic you are but have you looked into immune issues or implatation issues at all?

Here's a few links you might want to look at (although, if you have been lurkign so long you probably know the site well by now. 

Starting Out & Diagnosis: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Complementary therapies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

You might also want to look at the location threads and meet people in your area.

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or Kamac80 will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck.
C~x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to welcome you to ff you will find all the help and support you need coming hear
good luck with everything
lea-Anne x


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hi stimpycat

thanks for your good wishes..

hope you feeling a bit more positive after your replies and we have picked you up a bit

xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *angela* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello Angela....welcome to ff

It is a great site, which i'm sure you know, lots of help and support

wishing you all the best for your future

Sarah
xx


----------



## karenmom2b (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello,
New to the site. Thank you to everyone and the support staff for all the invaluable info. Will be travelling from california to BCN for DE tx and really appreciate all the candid info on Spain and other's tx. thanks again.


----------



## stimpycat (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks again to everyone. Caz thanks for all the info on the various links. I've never really gone into any of them, or on any of the chat rooms.  My first 3 pgd cycles were at Guys and am thinking of changing for the next. Not sure which clinics do pgd, and who has best success rate for it. The HFEA are really unhelpfull when it comes to pgd.    Should i look into immune issues, or implantation issues? how do i do that? My consultant said the reason it hasn't work is just down to bad luck. 
unfortunately i missed the newbie night yesturday. will try and make it next week, thanks again Angela xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Angela, I was with the Lister and they do PGD, immune treatment and support implantation issues (I had 5 transfers, 3 negative and one m/c before I finally got my little man and I know they looked at everything immune and implantation wise with me). The ARGC do this too and both clinics have excellent success rates and each has its own merits. You won't find details of success rates with immune and implantation issues on the HFEA website as they are not directly regulated via them. Likewise PGD as I think they don't really show that level of detail. You might find that contactign the clinic direct and they will be able to provide you with better details. I'm not so clued up on the other London based  clinics offer but most of them have their own website you can link to through the HFEA so you can email them direct to find out what protocols are available.

Personally, after three failed cycles with PGD, I would be very uncomfortable if my cons put it down to just bad luck. Unfortunately very few clinics in the UK yet recognise immune issues and treat them. If I were in your situation I would at least get some immune tests done. You don't have to actually have tx with that clinic if it throws up no issues but it would be peace of mind that way.

Good luck. 
C~x


----------



## stimpycat (Jun 23, 2007)

hi Caz
Thanks a lot for your reply. I cannot even begin to tell you how angry i am with the cons. at guys. They just made me feel like i was some kind of experiment. I think we might take a few months off to think about things, have a holiday, and get in touch with the Lister and ARGC when i feel like facing up to it again. 
Thanks again
Angela xx


----------

